# Where to buy cayenne pepper in bulk?



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Can anyone tell what the best prices on cayenne pepper would be? Where?
I did a search, and so far, the lowest was $35.00 for 5lbs, not sure what the shipping is.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know where you're located but if you have any Wincos (grocery stories) near you, check out their bulk food section.

They have cayenne available in bulk for a much more reasonable cost than buying it in the little bottles.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

www.atlanticspice.com $2.25/lb


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I found some at the local flee market today, I got 4 1/2 lbs. for 24.00. He said, he will come down in price, the more I buy. I think it's pretty good...no shipping.
But atlanticspice $2.25 a lb. that's great...I'll have to see what shipping is. Thanks CYNG.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I just went to the site...it's 4.40 a lb. but will be discounted the more you buy, still good. Shipping is ups


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Azure Standard 1 lb $3.95

Shipping free if you are on one of their routes.

Went to www.herbco.com but their site must not be working at the moment

What does one use so much cayenne for?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Oh, sorry, the 2.25 is the smaller container. Should have looked closer.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Go to the Dollar Store or Asian Grocery if you have one. We have two Asian Grocery Stores near us and the spice prices are great. Not only are they very fresh but the stores buy in bulk and break them down into very large packages for 3-4 dollars. I will check the weight for the hot pepper flakes the next time I go. I make my own hot pepper flakes from the hot peppers I grow.
Linda


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

mommagoose - how do you make hot pepper flakes? I'd love to know!


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

www.bulkfoods.com has great prices on both ground cayenne and pepper flakes


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

What do you do with the cayenne pepper? (Sorry, I don't mean to steal the thread but was curious.)


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

I mix cayenne or hot flakes in with the chicken feed


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

mawalla said:


> What do you do with the cayenne pepper? (Sorry, I don't mean to steal the thread but was curious.)


I replaced black pepper with cayenne in the pepper shaker. Most people don't know that black pepper is a stomach irritant, and red pepper is soothing to the stomach. It can also be used to stop bleeding, warm your feet in winter, and other things. Do a search on "cayenne pepper uses" and you should find several sites with info on it's various uses.


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I was wondering because years ago a lady told me that if I put it in the chickens' feed they would lay well even in the winter. Is that true?


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I grow any kind of hot dry pepper. I have used cayennes and super chilis. Let them grow on the vine until the plant dies in the fall or else pick all the red chilis and string them using a needle and unflavored dental floss. Store the strung chilis in a warm dry place. When the peppers are as dry as you can get them, remove from string or plant and place them in a blender. Pulse the blender until you get the correct consistancy. 
Now this is important!!!! When removing the ground up peppers from the blender, HOLD YOUR BREATH. If you don't you will feel as if you are never going to be able to catch your breath LOL Store in a ziplock bag.
Linda


----------



## allison (Feb 25, 2008)

What is the purpose of giving your chickens the pepper? I have not heard of this and everyone I have asked doesn't know either. If someone could explain it to me I would appreciate it. Thanks. Allison


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

mommagoose_99 said:


> I grow any kind of hot dry pepper. I have used cayennes and super chilis. Let them grow on the vine until the plant dies in the fall or else pick all the red chilis and string them using a needle and unflavored dental floss. Store the strung chilis in a warm dry place. When the peppers are as dry as you can get them, remove from string or plant and place them in a blender. Pulse the blender until you get the correct consistancy.
> Now this is important!!!! When removing the ground up peppers from the blender, HOLD YOUR BREATH. If you don't you will feel as if you are never going to be able to catch your breath LOL Store in a ziplock bag.
> Linda


 
An old coffee grinder works good too.


----------

